# flying again



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, there were pictures on the internet that showed United Airlines plane packed full. The passengers said every seat was occupied. What happen to the safe distance measure? Most of the passengers said they were scared being so close together.

They also said sthey were shocked to be packed in there like that. 

Art


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

I plan on waiting until at least 2021


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I never dreamed of a time like this. I truly believe the world has changed forever if we don't get a vaccine for this virus. All the experts are still in doubt about having a vaccine that will work on the Covid-19 virus. they say this virus is much more contagious then the other ones. that is what makes this one spread so fast. it get out of control in certain areas.

art


----------

